# Spouse Visa Extension (FLR) with A UK Born Child?



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello All,

Wife's pregnancy due in Dec and her spouse visa extension due in Feb 2016. Im a British citizen. I believe our child will be a British citizen so we dont have to include the child as a dependant on the FLR application?

I'd highly appreciate if anyone can shed some light on this.

Many thanks.


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm also interested to know this. I was talking about this to someone else last week (not solicitor) he said child need to be included and threshold will be £22400. But I doubt it as you are british and child will be born in British soil. But wait for a mod to clarify.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

I understand the threshold bit cos that confirms sponsors financial capability. I will never go to a solicitor- most of them dont even know wot they are doing!

Yes, lets wait for some expert advice on this


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

British or EEA child doesn't count towards the financial requirement (but will affect maintenance requirement if the sponsor is on disability benefit or carer's allowance). But the child needs to be mentioned under personal/family details.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Joppa going by the current rate of maintenance, what would be the requirement for someone on benefits, as in how much do they need if a British child is included?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Without a child £114.85 after housing costs per week. With one child you need to add 66.90 and 17.45 so £199.20. Sponsor must be on the specific list of disability benefit or receiving carer's allowance.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks Joppa! Can child tax credit and child benefit also be used towards it? 

Also, IF someone was unable to meet that rate through benefits alone, how much savings would they need if there was 1 British child in the picture?

ESA can also be used right?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Joppa.

So that would be a single applicant with the fee of £649 by post or £1049 in person.

Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

i.need.help said:


> Thanks Joppa! Can child tax credit and child benefit also be used towards it?
> 
> Also, IF someone was unable to meet that rate through benefits alone, how much savings would they need if there was 1 British child in the picture?
> 
> ESA can also be used right?


Yes, tax credits and CB can be used as well, and any other benefits or allowances.
ESA can be used also.
As for savings, there is no clear guidance on it. We estimate that you may need enough to cover the full duration of your visa, which is 30 months, but we don't know if you need a minimum of £16k as in financial requirement etc.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

zakmuh said:


> So that would be a single applicant with the fee of £649 by post or £1049 in person.


Yes.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

cheers


----------



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Without a child £114.85 after housing costs per week. With one child you need to add 66.90 and 17.45 so £199.20. Sponsor must be on the specific list of disability benefit or receiving carer's allowance.


Hi Joppa

Where do you get the £114.85, £66.90 and £17.45 from, what are these amounts?

Thanks


----------

